# Stocks I'm watching are all in the red today



## Nortorious (19 April 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm a newbie that's posted on a few other threads and also started one (this being my second). Wondering how everyone's stocks/prospective stocks are performing today?

All my prospective stocks are in the red this week, (were in the green last week)... is the market taking a battering overall or is it just the stocks i'm watching? 

I'm not too concerned as I'm paper trading at the moment and my investments will be long term in nature once it comes time to enter the market. How do people see the market performing over the next say 6-12 months, in particular the ASX200?? A few members have mentioned they are sitting on cash to see what happens so my thinking is to follow these wise ones and wait before entering the market with my capital.

Interested to hear your thoughts.....


----------



## cutz (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Wondering how everyone's stocks/prospective stocks are performing today?




Yeah great,

One thing that would really cap off the week would be 4750 tommorrow and 4700 on the open the day after.


----------



## skc (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> All my prospective stocks are in the red this week, (were in the green last week)... is the market taking a battering overall or is it just the stocks i'm watching?




The ASX200 is down 1.5%...  I hope your question is rhetorical?


----------



## Nortorious (19 April 2011)

skc said:


> The ASX200 is down 1.5%...  I hope your question is rhetorical?




Yeh it is.... 

Any reason why the ASX200 has dropped so much today?


----------



## bathuu (19 April 2011)

In my eyes, they have been discounted very nicely.


----------



## Julia (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Yeh it is....
> 
> Any reason why the ASX200 has dropped so much today?




Do you read/listen to the news?  Including that a major ratings agency has downgraded America's credit outlook?
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/04/19/3195358.htm?section=business

Then what do you think might be the effect on markets of the mess right here in Australia politically with the carbon tax fiasco, NBN being anything but straightforward, the fight with Defence just to name a few balls the government has in the air and which they are failing to manage with even the smallest degree of competency?


----------



## robz7777 (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Yeh it is....
> 
> Any reason why the ASX200 has dropped so much today?




Fear, bad news about Greece and Portugal came out yesterday which sent the US market down and now we are just following..


----------



## nomore4s (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Yeh it is....
> 
> Any reason why the ASX200 has dropped so much today?




http://www.google.com/finance
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...ter-debt-warning/story-e6frfh4f-1226041361840
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...om-us-debt-worry/story-e6frfh4f-1226041431989

I know the newspaper links are only for the Herald Sun (in fact I haven't even read them) and it is probably not the best place to get finance news but it'll give you the gist of it all and I couldn't be bothered searching for more detailed info.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (19 April 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Australian+Share+market+news

this might help you out now, and in to the future.


----------



## Nortorious (19 April 2011)

Julia said:


> Do you read/listen to the news?  Including that a major ratings agency has downgraded America's credit outlook?
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/04/19/3195358.htm?section=business
> 
> Then what do you think might be the effect on markets of the mess right here in Australia politically with the carbon tax fiasco, NBN being anything but straightforward, the fight with Defence just to name a few balls the government has in the air and which they are failing to manage with even the smallest degree of competency?




Clearly not as closely as I should be!!!


----------



## Country Lad (19 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> All my prospective stocks are in the red this week, (were in the green last week)... is the market taking a battering overall or is it just the stocks i'm watching?




S&P downgrading the USA from AAA stable to AAA negative (outlook) might give you a clue why the US markets fell and we followed.

Cheers
CL


----------



## robusta (19 April 2011)

bathuu said:


> In my eyes, they have been discounted very nicely.




I am with you bathuu, as a long term investor I am constantly looking for good stocks getting beaten up on days like today.


----------



## tech/a (19 April 2011)

Country Lad said:


> S&P downgrading the USA from AAA stable to AAA negative (outlook) might give you a clue why the US markets fell and we followed.
> 
> Cheers
> CL




CL that YOU??
X Cairns?


----------



## Country Lad (19 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> CL that YOU??
> X Cairns?




G'day John, been a while.


----------



## tech/a (19 April 2011)

Sure has 
All good I hope.
Still trading---still in business?
Must look you up when next in town.
Better still when down here (We dont get rain or cyclones) let me know -- there is an apartment with your name on it!!

Back on topic.
Mine were nicely in the red.
short indexes has its benefits!


----------



## Nortorious (20 April 2011)

Good news guys, green is showing all over my screen today (so far anyway). I read the Wall Street Journal this morning on what the US Market did last night to see how that recovered from the AAA rating stuff. I suspect the Aussie market will have a similar day?

I like the posts regarding the discounted shares! Certainly a good mind set. If only I had capital for short term trading.... Sticking to long term strategy (although the excitement of trading is enticing) until I have more investment capital available (then I might go a 70% long term/30% short term split).


----------



## tech/a (20 April 2011)

> Good news guys, green is showing all over my screen today (so far anyway).




Gee thats a relief!


----------



## Nortorious (20 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> Gee thats a relief!




Haha tech/a..... for a novice like me, seeing the market move so much on sentiment is a great learning experience and part of getting the "emotions" in check before I put my hard earned dollars on the line.

Thanks to all the wiser ones that told me to "relax sunny!".


----------



## tech/a (20 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Haha tech/a..... for a novice like me, seeing the market move so much on sentiment is a great learning experience and part of getting the "emotions" in check before I put my hard earned dollars on the line.
> 
> Thanks to all the wiser ones that told me to "relax sunny!".




The problem is that when you DO put your hard earned into the market---those emotions you thought you had/have control of ---no longer play by the rules.

Hard experience has shown to me that those who run business have a better understanding and those who trade within their comfort zone IE a $20K account and a nett worth of 250K + or $$100k with nett worth of a Mill.---you get the idea.

If your trading with $10k and thats your whole lifes savings---your just not going to get those emotions in check.

I dont know your circumstance but using 
hypotheticals only.


----------



## Nortorious (20 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> The problem is that when you DO put your hard earned into the market---those emotions you thought you had/have control of ---no longer play by the rules.
> 
> Hard experience has shown to me that those who run business have a better understanding and those who trade within their comfort zone IE a $20K account and a nett worth of 250K + or $$100k with nett worth of a Mill.---you get the idea.
> 
> ...




Thanks tech/a, your perspective definitely highlights a number of important things to me. Obviously my resilience, attitude and commitment (amongst other things) will be tested once I decide to invest/trade. 

You will be glad to know that I'm not risking my whole life savings!!!


----------



## nomore4s (20 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Thanks tech/a, your perspective definitely highlights a number of important things to me. Obviously my resilience, attitude and commitment (amongst other things) will be tested once I decide to invest/trade.




Which is why you need to have a good plan and at least a basic idea of how you will deal with the various ups & downs the market will test you with.


----------



## Country Lad (20 April 2011)

robusta said:


> ...................I am constantly looking for good stocks getting beaten up on days like today.




If they get beaten up then they may no longer be good stocks 

I tend to look at the stocks showing strength on down days or weeks.  These are far more likely to continue being strong.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## robusta (20 April 2011)

Country Lad said:


> If they get beaten up then they may no longer be good stocks
> 
> I tend to look at the stocks showing strength on down days or weeks.  These are far more likely to continue being strong.
> 
> ...




All depends how you look at them, BHP got beaten up lasy year during Europe debt shambles and mining tax debacle but remained a good stock in my eyes.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm a newbie that's posted on a few other threads and also started one (this being my second). Wondering how everyone's stocks/prospective stocks are performing today?
> 
> ...



 Interesting start, Mr N;
I see a slight discrepancy between your time frames. If you intend to invest with a horizon of around 6 months, you'll only confuse yourself into a frenzy if you look at candle colours on any particular day. Instead, analyse weekly charts and keep a cool head above the little waves that are down one day, back up the next.

You're probably well-advised to sit on cash at the moment - not because the Market can't be traded, but because you need a lot more experience. 

Check some - or all - of your stocks and compare their weekly charts over the last 5-6 years with the corresponding chart of XJO or All Ords. That ought to give you some clues as to how your stocks have performed relative to each other and to their average. That's what I call "a stock's DNA"; if you get a feel for that, you don't need to pore over daily "noise".


----------



## bathuu (20 April 2011)

Country Lad said:


> If they get beaten up then they may no longer be good stocks




Very interesting point, perhaps there are not many stocks can show that absolute strength when whole market is in negative sentiment, unless it is supported by news announcements on that day.


----------



## Nortorious (20 April 2011)

pixel said:


> Interesting start, Mr N;
> I see a slight discrepancy between your time frames. If you intend to invest with a horizon of around 6 months, you'll only confuse yourself into a frenzy if you look at candle colours on any particular day. Instead, analyse weekly charts and keep a cool head above the little waves that are down one day, back up the next.
> 
> You're probably well-advised to sit on cash at the moment - not because the Market can't be traded, but because you need a lot more experience.
> ...




Thanks for the post/response Pixel. I'm interested in both short and long term strategies in the market however will start with a long term portfolio (passive income and capital growth goals). Your recommendation to analyse weekly charts will be taken on board and I'll try to resist the urge to check the watchlist every hour... 

The recommendation of comparing the companies to the XJO and/or All Ords is smart. I'll be doing that tomorrow! 

I'm sitting on cash and will be until I feel I have a good (or at least better) understanding of how things work, or tend to work, within and outside the Aussie market. 

All the discussions I'm participating in are helping me to accelerate my learning (in addition to the other readings and research I'm doing). Thanks to all the ASF members for your contributions!


----------



## Country Lad (21 April 2011)

bathuu said:


> Very interesting point, perhaps there are not many stocks can show that absolute strength when whole market is in negative sentiment, unless it is supported by news announcements on that day.




There were 41 shares with prices over 10 cents which did not drop on the down day yesterday and were up more than 10% today compared to the price of the day before the down day.  Only 4 of those had a price sensitive announcements on the down day.

Cheers
CL


----------

